
Someone needs to do something otherwise we are all doomed - febin
https://medium.com/@heyfebin/someone-needs-to-do-something-otherwise-we-are-all-doomed-97617d7de373
======
castle-bravo
Low-effort clickbait.

~~~
febin
Tips would help. Am a noobie.

~~~
gamechangr
Quite a bit of opinion, but no real meat.

That's a bit less interesting when you're following main stream media points
of view.

Opinion pieces are not bad, if there insightful or about a topic that needs to
be innovated. In this case, you don't like Trump's policies. That's hardly
news worthy.

Give us an opinion that is different, you'ld have a better topic is you wrote
"10 things trump is doing right". You would have plenty of people who would
respond.

Just thoughts.

~~~
febin
Hey, thanks for the tip. I will work on it.

------
returnbuyer
What made you think this would be suitable for hacker news?

~~~
grzm
If you think it's not appropriate for HN, please flag and move on. If you
don't have enough karma to flag and feel the need to comment on the
appropriateness of the submission, please post civil constructive criticism.
Otherwise, please refrain from commenting, as it just adds noise.

